# 10-20 horsepower motor for a13 Boston Whaler tiller



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Older 13 Whaler Sports weigh over 325 lbs, new 13 hulls weigh in at 640 lbs.
20 hp is not going to provide much in the way of performance, need about double that.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry Brett, I DID not mention that the whaler was a 1973 and weighs 320 lbs. I JUST want to get to the fish not worried about speed at all.I use the boat no more than a mile from any ramps.Would a 10 horsepower work?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

I run a 9.9 on a sc16 and all though I usually venture <5 mi from my dock, there are times a 20 hp would be nice. The difference in price of a new 9.9 and 20 is not that great. Suzuki 20 online with suzuki rebate is about $2400 delivered. Rebate is good till dec 31 but may be extended. The big advantage to < 10 is restricted waterways. Either will work, both if 4 strokes will weigh close to each other. Having said that my next motor will be suz 20.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You could hanfg a long shaft 6 hp on the old 13 sport and get about 6mph out of it.
The 10 ought to get the bow up, get on plane with just you aboard. I'd want a 4 stroke yami 40.
But a long shaft 20 would be your better choice of the 2 small motors.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

ThanksBrett, I think a 15-2horsepower would a better bet. I WILL checkout those new Suzuki motors also.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I ran a 320-pound 1969 Whaler with a tiller Yam 15HP 2 stroke for several years before I moved to another boat.  It ran great.  Easily planed 2 adults and gear. Nice cruise between 15 and 20.   Ran around 25 with me alone but I am a lightweight.  It would plane me, wife, 2 small kids, cooler with lunch, and 2 springer spaniels.


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for that information , I wonder why Suzuki does not make a 20 long shaft. 15- 20 horsepower manual start?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Thanks for that information , I wonder why Suzuki does not make a 20 long shaft. 15- 20 horsepower manual start?


They do have a 15hp. Second one down here... http://www.boats.net/outboard_motor/Suzuki/15HP/parts.html

Weird that there isn't a 20 though...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> Thanks for that information , I wonder why Suzuki does not make a 20 long shaft. 15- 20 horsepower manual start?


That is a damn good question. I want that long shaft 20 HP Zuk badly, but didn't realize it only came with electric start.

It sounds like you've made up your mind, but Brett is absolutely correct about the 40 HP. Based on my limited Whaler experience, it is not a hull I'd want to under-power. My buddy had a 15' Montauk with a 50 or 60 HP motor in college. It planed easily, but don't focus on just that single characteristic. They can safely be loaded like a rented mule if you have the motor to push it. I never rode a hull that handled so much weight so easily. While you may fish by yourself close to the ramp today, you might want to make twenty mile one-way run or meet several new several fat friends that you would like to fish with next week.

Under-powered hulls are niche boats with limited flexibility. I am not a speed freak, but slow and steady is over-rated. You want a motor that lets you use your boat to it fullest potential and that hull is one of the most adaptable hulls ever made. I would not recommend selling it short.

Nate


----------



## abr45 (Oct 25, 2011)

The website you listed says Electro if you click on more info.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

> Thanks for that information , I wonder why Suzuki does not make a 20 long shaft. 15- 20 horsepower manual start?


The DF20 electric has pull start too. If your worried about weight take the elect. off and keep it. If you ever decide to sell the motor, reinstall it. They are awesome little motors. Just my opinion.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> The website you listed says Electro if you click on more info.


Its kind of confusing for sure. Might have to call them. 
On the more information page it says, Starting System: Man Start/Choke but says electrical for type a few lines up. One of them is a typo... Good luck

http://www.boats.net/outboard_motor/Suzuki/15HP/S-DF15EL.html


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd go with atleast 40hp. I have one with a 50 and it could feel a little sluggish at times.


----------

